# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Lufta kunder terrorizmit

## ILovePejaa

*Caqe të tjera të luftës së SHBA-së kundër terrorizmit pritet të jenë: Uzbekistani, Iraku, Jemeni, Taxhikistani, Somalia, Sudani, Malajzia, Filipinet dhe Indonezia*

Duket se Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës po përgatiten për Fazën 2 të së ashtuquajturës luftë kundër terrorit, një fushatë që analitikët thonë se mund ta kombinojë veprimin ushtarak me masa financiare dhe presion diplomatik. Lufta jonë kundër terrorit fillon me Al-Qaedan, por nuk përfundon atje, ka paralajmëruar presidenti amerikan George W. Bush. Ajo nuk do të përfundojë derisa çdo grup terrorist me shtrirje globale të jetë gjetur, ndaluar dhe mundur.

*Uzbekistani*

Uzbekistani ka lejuar Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës që ta përdorin gjatë luftës në Afganistan hapësirën e tij ajrore, si dhe një aeroport për furnizimin me ndihma humanitare. Qeveria uzbeke ka problemet e veta me militantët islamikë dhe pak vetë besojnë se bashkëpunimi i Tashkentit është bërë pa ndonjë çmim. Washingtoni thotë se Lëvizja Islamike e Uzbekistanit ka kontakte me rrjetin terrorist Al- Qaeda dhe përbën një kërcënim rajonal që duhet çrrënjosur. Shumë vetë besojnë se Amerika mund ta ndihmojë Uzbekistanin të bëjë këtë gjë, ndërsa mund të bëjë veshin e shurdhër ndaj shtypjes nga ana e qeverisë të grupeve të opozitës.

*Taxhikistani*

Ka njoftime se ushtarakë amerikanë dhe evropianë kanë vepruar në Taxhikistan, fqinj I drejtpërdrejtë i Afganistanit në veri. Njoftimet sugjerojnë se Al- Qaeda ka stërvitur dhe mbështetur rebelët islamikë që luftojnë kundër qeverisë taxhike. Në të shkuarën, Taxhikistani është akuzuar nga fqinjët e tij se ka lejuar praninë e kampeve stërvitore për rebelë islamikë në territorin e tij, një akuzë që e ka hedhur poshtë me forcë.

*Iraku*

Nuk është publikuar ndonjë prove e qartë që ta lidhë Irakun me sulmet e 11 shtatorit, por Iraku mund të jetë pjesë kyçe në fazën e dytë. Presidenti Bush e ka paralajmëruar Bagdadin se duhet të lejojë rikthimin e inspektorëve të OKB-së për armët, ose përndryshe do të pësojë, gjë që ka nxitur spekulime të mëdha lidhur me një sulm ndaj Irakut. Por zëvendëspresidenti amerikan, Dick Cheney, tha më vonë se nuk është vendosur ende çështja se çfarë duhet bërë me Irakun. Alternativa kryesore, thonë analitikët, do të jetë fillimi i një offensive ajrore, ndoshta në një shkallë edhe më të madhe se në dhjetor të vitit 1998.

*Sudani*

Në vitin 1998 Sudani u bë objektiv i goditjeve të raketave amerikane pasi SHBA e akuzoi atë për lidhje me Al Qaedan, të cilën Washingtoni e mbante përgjegjëse për bombat e vëna në ambasadat e saj në Kenia dhe Tanzani në fillim të atij viti. Ka pasur njoftime se Amerika ka plane rezervë për të sulmuar objektiva në Sudan, ku ishte vendosur Osama Bin Ladeni para se të shkonte në Afganistan. Megjithatë, që nga 11 shtatori qeveria sudaneze ka shtuar përpjekjet e saj për të arrestuar dhe dorëzuar terroristë të dyshimtë.

*Jemeni*

Jemeni është vendi i origjinës së Osama bin Ladenit dhe amerikanët dyshojnë se njerëzit e tij ishin pas sulmit ndaj anijes luftarake amerikane USS Cole në Jemen, ku u vranë 17 ushtarë amerikanë. Në mes të dhjetorit forca jemenase të sigurisë, me ndihmën e informacioneve amerikane të zbulimit, sulmuan disa fshatra malore që dyshohej se strehonin pjesëtarë të rrjetit Al- Qaeda. Ishte hera e parë që nga 11 shtatori që një qeveri arabe përdorte forcën ushtarake ndaj pjesëtarëve të dyshimtë të Al- Qaedas dhe shumë vetë besojnë se kjo mund të shënojë fillimin e Fazës 2 të luftës së Amerikës ndaj terrorit.

*Somalia*

SHBA-ja thotë se Al-Qaeda ka baza në Somali dhe flota amerikane kanë filluar tashmë të patrullojnë vijat detare. Ky vend mysliman nuk ka një qeveri qendrore efikase dhe shumica e vendit është e ndarë në zona klanore që drejtohen nga udhëheqës që janë në konkurrencë me njëritjetrin. Kryeministri kalimtar I Somalisë, Hasan Abshir Farah, I ka kundërshtuar me forcë akuzat amerikane, por ai ka thënë gjithashtu se do ta mirëpriste dislokimin e ekipeve ushtarake
amerikane në Somali për të hetuar lidhur me praninë e mundshme të pjesëtarëve të Al-Qaedas.

*Filipinet*

Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës kanë dhënë mbështetje logjistike për fushatën e Manilas kundër Abu Sayyafit, një grup militant mysliman që besohet se është i lidhur me Osama nin Ladenin. Këshilltarë ushtarakë amerikanë kanë shkuar tashmë në Filipine për ti stërvitur trupat e tyre në operacionet kundër rebelëve, të cilët veprojnë në jug të vendit. Zyrtarë filipinas janë të bindur se Abu Sayyaf ka marrë armatime, është stërvitur dhe ka marrë ndihmë logjistike nga Al-Qaeda. Ata thonë se ky rrjet vendosi lidhjet e para më Abu Sayyaf-in në fillim të vitit 1990 dhe se rrëmbimet e kohëve të fundit kishin shenjat e gishtërinjve të Al-Qaedas.

*Malajzia*

Qeveria malajziane u ka kërkuar Shteteve të Bashkuara të shpjegojnë pse vendi i tyre është quajtur si burim i mundshëm aktiviteti I Al-Qaeda. Gazeta New York Times njoftonte duke cituar burime zyrtare amerikane pa emër se pjesëtarë të Al-Qaeda kanë përdorur aeroportin ndërkombëtar të Kuala Lumpurit si pikë tranziti. Thuhet se dy nga rrëmbyesit e aeroplanëve në sulmet e 11 shtatorit, Khaled al- Midhar dhe Nawaq al-Hamzi, janë filmuar në një takim në Kuala Lumpur në Malajzi së bashku me operativë të tjerë të njohur të Al-Qaeda. Njoftohet se anëtarë të Grupit Muxhahedin Malajzian kanë qëndruar për ca kohë në Afganistan.

*Indonezia*

Disa njoftime kanë sugjeruar se Amerika mund ti ketë si objektiv disa pjesë të Indonezisë, ku militantët islamikë kanë krijuar baza të forta. Kreu i Agjencisë Kombëtare të Zbulimit të vendit, gjenerallejtënanti Hendropriyono, ka konfirmuar kohët e fundit se pjesëtarë të Al-Qaedas kanë marrë pjesë në luftime në ishullin Sulawesi. Grupe militante vendase, si Laskar Jihad, që kanë stërvitur mijëra vetë për të luftuar kundër të krishterëve, besohet se kanë lidhje me Al-Qaedan. Thuhet se Washingtoni është I mërzitur nga mungesa e gatishmërisë së forcave indoneziane të sigurisë për të vënë nën kontroll militantët islamikë.

----------


## botaed

kur masakrimi publik i mijera veteve ne gradacelat binjake ndodhi ne amerike,presidenti  Bush nuk nguroi te shpalle lufte kunder terrorizmit nderkombetar me preteksin se u sulmua demokracia ne tempullin e saj.Ai kerkoi nga komuniteti nderkombetar qe te mbeshteste ameriken ne te drejten e saj te vetmbrojtjes dhe te sulmonte cilindo shtet qe amerika do ti drejtonte gishtin dhe zoti bush do ta akuzonte si rrezik i sigurise te kombit.Qe nga ajo dite e zeze ne amerike njerezve u eshte hequr e drejta e fjales te lire pasi cdo njeri qe flet hapur kunder politikes te presidentit trajtohet si tradhetar .natyrisht qe askush nuk mund te bie dakort me idete e njerezve si Bin laden te cilet vrasin per hir te fondamentalizmit te nje feje cilado qofte ajo,por duhet qe njerezit te kene te drejten e informacionit ne lidhje me arsyet qe shtyne keta njerez te kryejne keto krime te shemtuara.Shtetet arabe te lindjes te mesme kan pas me miliona viktima te luftrave te ndezura ne nje fare menyre nga amerika,ata jane ne varferi te skajshme dhe e shohin ameriken,prezencen e saj ne rajon dhe diskriminimin e myslimaneve ne pergjithesi dhe sidomos palestinezeve (pa mar parasysh etjen e madhe qe amerika ka per naften e tyre)si lufte kunder islamit.Popullsia dhe qeverite e ketyre vendeve e kane distancuar veten nga keto akte terroriste,(as per irakun nuk ka prova qe mund te ket bashkepunuar ose bashkepunon me keto org)por per sa kohe amerika dhe izraeli do te vazhdojne te njejten politike te jashtme te ndjekur nga dhjetra shtete (me politikane te koruptuar te cilet ngrene doren per ta ne OKBperfshi ketu edhe shqiperine)edhe sulmet terroriste do te jene rrjedhoje e saj ku dhe padyshim do tu japin ketyre vendeve avantazhe politike per te ndermar fushata ushtarake ne cdo vend qe do ti rezistoje ofertave te grabiqareve te medhenj te naftes etj.Pra vetvetiu lind pyetje se mos valle kjo lufte eshte e domosdoshme per bosat e medhenj ne amerike per te zevendesuar luften e ftohte,se si ka thene dhe nje president i madh amerikan (natyrisht me i madh se bushi)se popujt duhet te kene friken e luftes gjithmone me vete.

----------


## Ushtari i mire

Ti jetonke ne Londer.
Une jetoj ne Amerike, jam musliman, dhe askush nuk ma ka hequr te drejten e fjales, as mua dhe askujt tjeter.
Shkaqet pse terrorrizmi ka ngritur koken i dime te gjithe, eshte injoranca dhe zilia e vendeve te lindjes se mesme, qe per cdo gje ja hedhin fajin amerikes, po mir e bojn ata , kur nuk i le amerika dore te lire Izraelit, ti boj ato venet e lindjes se mesme pilaf.
Amerikes ata te lindjes se mesme ti fryjne, se ja dhe po e hudhen dhe i bomb tjeter, ose dy ose tre, ja do vriskan nja 10 mije amerikane, po ku do shkojn pastaj te mjeret, ke allahu do e mbajn frymen se do i bojm pistil do i bojm qe te mallkojn diten kur kane lindur.
Po gjall do jemi dhe do e shofim si do shkoj ky muhabet.
Kush kruhet me Ameriken i bo varrin vetes, vetem se nese per Rusin me vinte pak keq se e kishim nje fare nostalgjie etj, per kta morrat e Lindjes se mesme nuk me vjen keq fare, dhe ishalla zhduken komplet nga harta e botes, se vetem per bela jon.

----------


## Arb

Pershendetje,

Edhe une jam ne SHBA, aprovoj pergjithesisht mesazhin paraprak te USHTARIT TE MIRE, e gjitha eshte cka vertet duhet ndier te gjitha mendjet e shendosha ne bote. Nuk kam asnje dyshim ne luften eventuale te drejte te SHBA-ve ndaj cinikeve te Lindjes se Mesme. E keqja eshte se pos qe ata rrezikojne zhdukjen e merituar te tyre, rrezikojne edhe zbehjen e pa-nevojshme te fese Islame.

Ne Shqiptaret me sa duket kemi qene fatbardhe qe nuk jemi Religjioz te vertet, me siguri se nje shkalle e larte religjionizmi do te kishte pasoja te pa-para per ne. Fuqite e Medha nuk na vequan per fene tone dominuese, bile ishin me teper Shtetet Islame ato qe kundershtuan Intervenimin vertet human qe Fuqite e medha e bene ne Kosove.

Kaq kesaj rradhe, gjithe te mirat dhe suksese ne vitin qe po troket!

Gezuar 2003!

----------


## Luani Kuqezi

Arbit me respektin me te madh do ti thoja se INTERVENIM=NDERHYRJE dhe RELIGJIONI=FEJA. Jo per gje po ngaqe kemi futur kaq shume fjale te huaja ne prdorim sa nuk na duhen te tjera.
Ushatarit do ta pyesja nese eshte mysliman nga prindrit dmth sa per te thene apo besimtar i vertete i perkushtuar jo ekstremist por i perkushtuar dmth falesh disa here dite per dite, vete ne xhami, mban mjeker te gjate ose ke sasine e "harremeve" qe feja nuk i lejon, ke ngjyre lekure si arabet apo vishesh si nje arab????
Nqs jo atehere nuk vuan njelloj si myslimanet arabe ne Amerike dhe Kanada. Spo them se ato vuajne po sigurisht qe amerikanet kane nje opinion negativ per ta ne fillim dhe ka pasur raste ekstreme ku kane keqtrajtuar shume prej tyre!!
Persa i perket politikes qe doqi presidenti Bush jam dakort dhe me Ushtarin se arabet jane treguar mjaft ziliqare gjithmone por dh me Botaed sepse dihet qe Amerika po abuzon me Lindjen e Mesme, e kthen opinionin publik nga ana e saj me CNN vetem per naften e mallkume.

----------


## botaed

ne rradhe te pare do te doja te sqaroja se une nuk kam shkruajtur aspak persa i perket mbrojtjes te njeres pale ne luften kunderr terrorizmit,dhe as nuk kam thene qe e drejta e fjales ne amerike eshte marre ne menyre te dhunshme dhe domosdoshme ne te gjitha rastet(mjafton te permendim Micahel moore dhe Jon pilger per kete)por qe duke mos pas informacion te zgjeruar dhe te pavarur dhe duke u trajruar ne te gjitha fushat si tradhetar dhe duke u bere alienizmi yt nqs ti shkon hapur kunder politikes te presidentit.nuk mund te besh polemika mbi kete teme nqs ti e ndane thike (ne te krishteret dhe ata myslimanet)sepse del hapur lufte kunder fese,dhe kjo eshte pikerisht ajo hipokrizia e washingtonit.une po perpiqem qe ta shohe jo vetem nga pikepamja e amerikes dhe e shqipetareve kete ceshtje por ne menyre me te gjere te pare nga te gjitha palet.mjafton qe te lexosh gazeta te majta ne evrope (france ,angli)qe te mendosh pak me teper per ndergjegjshmerine e (EL PRESIDENTE).Une jam vetem kunder padrejtesive dhe imponimit te opinioneve per interesa te rrjeteve te caktuara ne cfaredolloj strategjie qe mund te perdoret per realizimin e tyre.

----------


## Ushtari i mire

O Luano, si thu ti, pse kane amerikant mendim te keq per muslimanet?
Nuk te vjen Suedezi te te hedhi ne ere o mik.
Jane 20 e kusur vjet terrorrizem qe kryhet nga muslimanet qe ja ka dhene emrin e keq muslimaneve.
amerika ka bere ceshte e mundur tua respektoje fene atyre, madje sot kur Christmasi eshte duke u sulmuar majtas e djathtas askush nuk thote gjysme fjale per ramazonin e Bajromin.
Pra sado tolerante eshte treguar USA, prap ata viktimat, duke e patur ne natyre qe miresjelljen e shohin si dobesi, kafshojne doren qe i ushqen si qen te terbuar.

----------


## Mos_moreee

ushtari i mire,me duket me me vend mos te besh deklarata ekstremiste.fudja dhe arabet njerez jane, te cileve fatkeqesisht u behet nje propagande e poshter. 

luani kuqezi,me duket se nga fundi nentorit, ne tor. u be goxha zhurme per vendosjen e "x-mas" tree ne qender te qytetit myslymanet,i vetmi grup kundra ketij emri kerkonin te quhej peme paqe,me duket,mjafton te mos kishte lidhje me katolicizmin. as qindra zoter indiane nuk dalin kundra x-mas trees,as mijera sekte te perhapura ne bote,madje,madje as cifutet nuk ndihen te kercenuar nga nje peme me drita.fyerje ndaj islamizmit??? ppffff
nuk flas per miretrajtim te arabeve ne amerike se nuk e di,po sa per kanadane,me shume kujdesen per myslymanet sesa per ata qe u vrane ne kulla.neper punerat qe kane qene jane,neper shkolla nuk i ngacmon njeri,asgje nuk ka ndryshuar.madje mua me duket se me mire u sillen tani se me pare.fundja nuk jane te detyruar te rrine ketu.ne vendet e tyre femijet mund te gjejne pune si kamikaze,se drejt e ne parajse shkojne me pas...

ti abedin, ca jane ato komente me gjak komunisti,gjak i ndyre? a mos ka ndonje grup gjaku "komunist" kur ben analizat?jo per gje se i bie qe ti apo prinderit e tu,e ndoshta dhe gjysherit e tu kane qene komunist.pra dhe ti je denbabaden komunist i ndyre. iiiiiiii
e dyta,ke te drejte kur thua se myslymanet kane bere shume per ne si popull.se nuk cuan asnje ndihme ne kosoven bashkefetare(rrofte islami),na lane 500 vjet mbrapa,shtypin femren duke e kthyer ne nje skllave qe mbart edhe drute,e shume e shume te mira te tjera te panumerta si keto. sa per ate qe islamizmi i ka ruajtur nga asimilimi i sllavit apo i grekut,me fal qe po flas kshu po nji m... i ka ruajtur.vendi ruhet kur mbizoteron ndjenja e kombit,e gjuhes se perbashket,thjesht patriotizmi,jo ca ulje me b...perpjete ne nje dhome ku qelbet era kembe.

----------


## Luani Kuqezi

O, wait a second!!

Une jam i paanshem ne komentet e mia! Doja vetem te merrja vesh se si qenka kjo puna e Ushtarit qe edhe tha se eshte mysliman pastaj ia merr me furi dhe me inat duke i share myslimanet dhe sidomos ato "ne ju bejme shkrumb" dhe "s'kruheni dot me ne ju" sikur sme pelqyen fare se nuk merret vesh se kush eshte NE dhe JU.

Nqs ti e quan veten patriot i terbuar amerikan dhe jo shqiptar,  une them se eshte ndyresi te hiqesh si tradhtar dhe ti thuash nje shqiptari qe ti te beke keshtu dhe ashtu vetem prej fese, kur e pranon vete se nuk je ndonje besimtar kushedi se car si pothuajse gjithe shqiptaret.

----------


## botaed

o cuna mos u zini mo se ne fund te fundit vetem po shkembejme idete tona ne menyre inteligjente,sic u takon qenieve inteligjente.u keshilloj te lexoni michail moore per luften kunder terr ose australianin john pilger.i pari nuk mund te gjendet ne amerike ose me veshtiresi edhe pse eshte amerikan pasi eshte nje njeri qe flet shume hapur kunder politikes te presidentit(sic kam shkruajtur dhe me lart),kurse te dytin mund ta gjeni me titullin  the rulers of the world.

----------


## Ushtari i mire

O Luano, unnuk ka nevoje te jem musliman qe falet ne xhami per sa i perket heqjes te se drejtes se fjales.
Une kam nje mbiemer shume musliman, dhe po te them se askush nuk e rruan, as me ka pare shtrember, as me ka heq te drejten e fjales, as me ka refuzuar pune, madje para nje muaji udhetova dhe ne nje vend fqinj, dhe ne aeroporte askush nuk me ngacmoi.
Pra ato qe kishte thon ai hapesi i temes jane shpifje.
Besimtar qe te falem nuk jom, se jom rrit ne kohe tjeter, dhe kam pune me te rendesishme sesa te mbushem me vrer ne xhami, kishe apo sinagoge, jam i zoti vetes, e nuk kam nevoje per nje Zot qe te justifikoj dobesite dhe mossukseset e mia, ja ve fajin vetes, e jo amerikes e vullnetit te Zotit.
Prandaj them Ne dhe JU.
Per sa i perket Shqiptareve, nuk e shoh pse duhet ta identifikojne veten me lindjen e mesme, po te them te drejten, nese kruhen me Ameriken, qofshin dhe Shqiptare, vetem e vetem se jane muslimane, jo se kan gjo me USa, dhe ata ne te semes shkofshin, se as per ata nuk me vje keq.
Nejse ka faj ky Bushi qe nuk ua hyni qe me 12 Shtator me Sadamna e me Teherana, e me Kadafna, tua kishte nis ka i rakete ke dhoma gjumit si Kadafit ne vaktit, po shko e nigjo kto liberalet pederaste dhe kujdeset per sensitivitetin e ktyre kafsheve.
Jua kam thon 100 here, keta njerez (lindja e mesme) miresjelljen e njerzillikun e kuptojne si shenje dobesie, dhe thone amerikanet jane budallenj se merren me llafe, ne ven qe te na godasin, dhe kane te drejte se ate pune boni ai zagari Klinton, se e kishte menjen ke gopi, dhe kta qenat morin zemer.
Ta shofin tashi kur kemi dhe nej Reagan tjeter si president, te gjejne brime miu ku te futen.

----------


## Redi

Ju lutem diskutoni brenda rregullave dhe mos kaloni ne fyerje e ofendime personale.

----------


## Irfan

Pershendetje,......
Une nuk ja kam zili askujt..........
Jam nje nx. i shkolles se mesme,por ate cka e di eshte shume e vertet.....por ndoshta dikush mundete se une jam gabime...
Sulmi ndaje amerikes ka qene i vete dishem per FBI,ky kaqene  e planifikuara nga FBI.....per me teper e dine vete ata,se per cka eshte?.........Bushi per te vituar perkrahjen e pop. amerikan i ju versule me se shumti terrorizmit...dhe ne prapa skene te lojes se ti per ti izuluar muslimanet ne pergjethesi dhe  nje herite ka qellimet e veta per ta izuluar Rusin,Kine,....
Nese ju mendoni se nuk eshte keshtu, ateher veproni sipas mendjes se juaj....
-------------
Happy New Year.....

----------


## vana

Urrejtje lufte dhe varferi do te ket deri sa te jetojne njerezit, por na takon neve, brezit te ri, te kerkojme paqe kudo, lufta nuk zgjidh as probleme asnje gje tjeter!
Por edhe Amerika e ka fajin e vet, pavarsisht ate qe i bene musulmanet asaj! (thjesht njerezellik keta till persona nuk kane po flas per terroristet)!
Stop WAR, 
LOVE & PEACE IN EVERY WORLD! THIS IS A MY DESIRE &WISH!!!!

----------


## alumni

Israel to kill in U.S., allied nations
By Richard Sale
UPI Intelligence Correspondent
From the Washington Politics & Policy Desk

Published 1/15/2003 4:50 PM
Israel is embarking upon a more aggressive approach to the war on terror
that will include staging targeted killings in the United States and other
friendly countries, former Israeli intelligence officials told United Press
International.
Israeli Prime Minister Ariel Sharon has forbidden the practice until now,
these sources said, speaking on condition of anonymity.
The Israeli statements were confirmed by more than a half dozen U.S. foreign
policy and intelligence officials in interviews with UPI.
With the appointment of Meir Dagan, the new director Israel's Mossad secret
intelligence service, Sharon is also preparing "a huge budget" increase for
the spy agency as part of "a tougher stance in fighting global jihad (or
holy war)," one Israeli official said.
Since Sharon became Israeli prime minister, Tel Aviv has mainly limited its
practice of targeted killings to the West Bank and Gaza because "no one
wanted such operations on their territory," a former Israeli intelligence
official said.
Another former Israeli government official said that under Sharon,
"diplomatic constraints have prevented the Mossad from carrying out
'preventive operations' (targeted killings) on the soil of friendly
countries until now."
He said Sharon is "reversing that policy, even if it risks complications to
Israel's bilateral relations."
A former Israeli military intelligence source agreed: "What Sharon wants is
a much more extensive and tough approach to global terrorism, and this
includes greater operational maneuverability."
Does this mean assassinations on the soil of allies?
"It does," he said.
"Mossad is definitely being beefed up," a U.S. government official said of
the Israeli agency's budget increase. He declined to comment on the Tel
Aviv's geographic expansion of targeted killings.
An FBI spokesman also declined to comment, saying: "This is a policy matter.
We only enforce federal laws."
A congressional staff member with deep knowledge of intelligence matters
said, "I don't know on what basis we would be able to protest Israel's
actions." He referred to the recent killing of Qaed Salim Sinan al Harethi,
a top al Qaida leader, in Yemen by a remotely controlled CIA drone.
"That was done on the soil of a friendly ally," the staffer said.
But the complications posed by Israel's new policy are real.
"Israel does not have a good record at doing this sort of thing," said
former CIA counter-terrorism official Larry Johnson.
He cited the 1997 fiasco where two Mossad agents were captured after they
tried to assassinate Khaled Mashaal, a Hamas political leader, by injecting
him with poison.
According to Johnson, the attempt, made in Amman, Jordan, caused a political
crisis in Israeli-Jordan relations. In addition, because the Israeli agents
carried Canadian passports, Canada withdrew its ambassador in protest, he
said. Jordan is one of two Arab nations to recognize Israel. The other is
Egypt.
At the time, Israeli Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu said, "I have no
intention of stopping the activities of this government against terror,"
according to a CNN report.
Former CIA officials say Israel was forced to free jailed Hamas founder
Sheikh Ahmad Yassin and 70 other Jordanian and Palestinian prisoner being
held in Israeli jails to secure the release of the two would-be Mossad
assassins.
Phil Stoddard, former director of the Middle East Institute, cited a botched
plot to kill Ali Hassan Salemeh, the mastermind of the 1972 Munich Olympics
massacre. The 1974 attempt severely embarrassed Mossad when the Israeli hit
team mistakenly assassinated a Moroccan waiter in Lillehammer, Norway.
Salemeh, later a CIA asset, was killed in Beirut, Lebanon, in 1976 by a car
bomb placed by an Israeli assassination team, former U.S. intelligence
officials said.
"Israel knew Salemeh was providing us with preventive intelligence on the
Palestinians and his being killed pissed off a lot of people," said a former
senior CIA official.
But some Israeli operations have been successful.
Gerald Bull, an Ontario-born U.S. citizen and designer of the Iraqi
supergun -- a massive artillery system capable of launching satellites into
orbit, and of delivering nuclear chemical or biological payloads from
Baghdad to Israel -- was killed in Belgium in March 1990. The killing is
still unsolved, but former CIA officials said a Mossad hit team is the most
likely suspect.
Bull worked on the supergun design -- codenamed Project Babylon -- for 10
years, and helped the Iraqis develop many smaller artillery systems. He was
found with five bullets in his head outside his Brussels apartment.
Israeli hit teams, which consist of units or squadrons of the Kidon, a
sub-unit for Mossad's highly secret Metsada department, would stage the
operations, former Israeli intelligence sources said. Kidon is a Hebrew word
meaning "bayonet," one former Israeli intelligence source said.
This Israeli government source explained that in the past Israel has not
staged targeted killings in friendly countries because "no one wanted such
operations on their territory."
This has become irrelevant, he said.
Dagan, the new hard-driving director of Mossad, will implement the new
changes, former Israeli government officials said.
Dagan, nicknamed "the gun," was Sharon's adviser on counter-terrorism during
the government of Netanyahu in 1996, former Israeli government officials
say. A former military man, Dagan has also undertaken extremely sensitive
diplomatic missions for several of Israel's prime ministers, former Israeli
government sources said.
Former Israel Defense Forces Lt. Col. Gal Luft, who served under Dagan,
described him as an "extremely creative individual -- creative to the point
of recklessness."
A former CIA official who knows Dagan said the new Mossad director knows
"his foreign affairs inside and out," and has a "real killer instinct."
Dagan is also "an intelligence natural" who has "a superb analyst not afraid
to act on gut instinct," the former CIA official said.
Dagan has already removed Mossad officials whom he regards as "being too
conservative or too cautious" and is building up "a constituency of senior
people of the same mentality," one former long-time Israeli operative said.
Dagan is also urging that Mossad operatives rely less on secret sources and
rely more on open information that is so plentifully provided on the
Internet and newspapers.
"It's a cultural thing," one former Israeli intelligence operative
explained. "Mossad in the past has put its emphasis on Humint (human
intelligence) and secret operations and has neglected the whole field of
open media, which has become extremely important."
Regarding Mossad's new policy and budget increase, Kim Farber an Israeli
Embassy official said, "There is so little information available on this,
there is nothing I can add."
Copyright © 2001-2003 United Press International

----------


## Enri

*Nga   Kolin Pauell **  


Vizioni, energjia dhe perkushtimi i ambasadorit Xheremi Greenstock (kryetar i Komitetit te Kombeve te Bashkuara per Kunderterrorizmin) e kane transformuar komitetin, nga nje ide, ne nje arme te fuqishme kunder terrorizmit. Dhe te gjithe i detyrohemi nje borxh te madh mirenjohjeje. Do te doja gjithashtu te falenderoja koleget tane spanjolle qe rane dakort per te marre bashkekryesimin e Komitetit te Kunderterrorizmit (KKT) ne prill. Ata do te kene mbeshtetjen tone te plote, nderkohe qe mbeshteten mbi punen e Ambasadorit Greenstock per ta bere komitetin nje arme edhe me potente ne arsenalin kunderterrorist. Kemi nevoje per nje Komitet Kunderterrorizmi te efektshem, sepse pavaresisht nga perparimi i vitit te kaluar, ka ende per te bere. Sic na kane kujtuar ne menyre aq tragjike sulmet vrastare ne Bali, Moske, Mombasa dhe tjeterkund, kercenimi terrorist vazhdon dhe qytetaret e asnje vendi nuk jane te siguruar. Njerez te pafajshem nga afro 90 vende vdiqen me 11 shtator. Viktimat e Balit vinin nga te pakten 25 vende te ndryshme. Asnje kauze nuk justifikon vrasjen e njerezve te pafajshem. Ne refuzojme totalisht terroristet dhe terrorizmin. Duhet ta clirojme boten e qyteteruar nga ky kancer. Duhet ta zhvillojme fushaten tone ne cdo nivel, me cdo mjet te aftesise politike, per sado kohe qe te duhet.

Presidenti Bush ka theksuar se, citoj, "ne do ta fitojme kete konflikt me ane te grumbullimit te duruar te sukseseve, duke perballuar nje numer sfidash me vendosmeri, vullnet dhe qellim". Deklarata qe do te miratojme (ne OKB) ben te qarte qe kjo lufte ka shume fronte, nga pastrimi i parave dhe tregtia e paligjshme e droges, tek trafikimi i armeve dhe perhapja e armeve te shkaterrimit ne mase. Ne duhet ta luftojme terrorizmin ne te gjitha keto fronte. Me kane bere shume pershtypje nje numer komentesh qe kam degjuar nga kolege te ndryshem. Falenderoj kolegun tim nga Pakistani per angazhimin e Pakistanit per te vazhduar ndjekjen e "al-Kaedes". Duhet te kapim secilin prej terroristeve dhe t'i sjellim ata para drejtesise ose t'i shkaterrojme.

Do te shenoja gjithashtu qe nje numer kolegesh i jane referuar situates ne lidhje me Irakun dhe Rezoluten 1441. Ne nje te ardhmen shume te afert, ky Keshill (i Sigurimit) do te mblidhet perseri per te vendosur se cfare duhet bere per kete situate. Irakut iu dha nje shans i fundit me Rezoluten 1441. Jam i kenaqur qe ishte Presidenti Bush ai qe e solli kete situate ne vemendjen e Keshillit ne menyren me te forte shtatorin e shkuar per t'u dhene atyre kete shans te fundit. Dhe nuk duhet te terhiqemi nga detyrimet dhe pergjegjesite tona kur perpara nesh te vije materiali javen tjeter dhe nderkohe qe shqyrtojme pergjigjen e Irakut ndaj 1441.

Ne nuk mund te deshtojme ne ndermarrjen e veprimeve qe mund te jene te nevojshme, sepse kemi frike nga cfare mund te bejne te tjeret. Ne nuk mund te shokohemi deri ne impotence, sepse kemi frike nga zgjedhjet e veshtira qe qendrojne perpara nesh. Ndaj, kemi shume pune per te bere, pune te veshtire, ne ditet perpara. Por nuk mund te terhiqemi nga pergjegjesite e trajtimit te nje regjimi qe eshte marre me zhvillimin, blerjen, grumbullimin e armeve te shkaterrimit ne mase, qe ka kryer akte terroriste kunder fqinjeve te tij dhe vete popullit te vet, ka shkelur te drejtat e njeriut te popullit te vet dhe te fqinjeve te tij. Ndaj, sado e veshtire qofte rruga qe kemi perpara per sa i perket Irakut, ne nuk duhet te terhiqemi nga udhetimi ne ate rruge. Me shprese, zgjidhja do te jete ajo paqesore. Por nese Iraku nuk arrin zbatimin e plote, ne nuk duhet te terhiqemi nga pergjegjesite qe i kemi vendosur vetes kur miratuam 1441 ne menyre unanime dhe kur aq shume vende te tjera shprehen mbeshtetjen e tyre per 1441.

Armet e shkaterrimit ne mase ne duart e terroristeve apo shteteve qe mbeshtesin terroristet do te perfaqesonin nje rrezik vdekjeprures per te gjithe ne. Ndaj, duhet t'i bejme Kombet e Bashkuara edhe me efektive. Dhe duhet te ndertojme bashkepunim edhe me te ngushte nderkombetar per t'i mbajtur keto arme larg duarve te terroristeve. Kombet e Bashkuara kane punuar prej kohesh per te organizuar bashkesine nderkombetare kunder terrorizmit. Per shembull, sic e kemi verejtur, ekzistojne 12 konventa dhe protokolle kunder terrorizmit, te negociuara nen kujdesin e Kombeve te Bashkuara dhe agjencive te tyre. Ështe jetesore qe te gjitha shtetet te behen pale ne keto konventa e protokolle dhe t'i zbatojne ato plotesisht sa me pare qe te jete e mundur. 

Me miratimin e Rezolutes 1373 te Keshillit te Sigurimit ne shtator 2001, Kombet e Bashkuara ndryshuan ne menyre themelore menyren se si bashkesia nderkombetare i pergjigjet terrorizmit. Rezoluta 1373 krijoi nje detyrim per te gjitha shtetet anetare per te punuar sebashku per t'u mohuar terroristeve aftesine per te kerkuar e levizur fonde, per te gjetur strehim te sigurte, per te blere arme apo per te kapercyer kufij nderkombetare. Rezoluta 1373 thoshte, qe nese je anetar i bashkesise se kombeve te qyteteruara, duhet te besh pjesen tende per te eliminuar rrjetet terroriste dhe veprimtarite terroriste. Dhe sic e kemi pare dhe sic e kemi diskutuar ketu, Rezoluta 1373 po fillon te kete ndikim. Shumica e vendeve anetare kane paraqitur raporte CTC ku pershkruajne masat qe kane marre per te zbatuar rezoluten 1373 dhe ku identifikojne se cfare nevojitet te behet me tej. Ky eshte nje hap shume i rendesishem. Dhe vendet qe nuk e kane ndermarre kete hap duhet te veprojne sa me pare qe te jete e mundur. Ata qe e kane bere kete, duhet te vazhdojne t'u pergjigjen kerkesave nga Komiteti Kunderterrorizmit.

Disa vende duan te zbatojne Rezoluten 1373 dhe te ndermarrin masa te tjera kunder terroristeve, por u mungojne aftesite dhe burimet e nevojshme per ta bere kete ne menyre te efektshme. Ne duhet t'i ndihmojme te ndertojne aftesite e tyre. I sfidoj te gjitha vendet me ekspertize ne kunder-terrorizem per te ndihmuar partneret tane qe kane vullnetin. Shume vende tashme i jane pergjigjur sfides. Per shembull, Sekretariati i Komonuelthit, Franca, Australia, Gjermania, Zelanda e Re dhe Norvegjia te gjitha po ofrojne asistence ne fusha te tilla si hartimi i legjislacionit kunder terrorizmit. Sa per ne, e kemi me shume se trefishuar asistencen tone per ndertim kapacitetesh. Vetem gjate vitit te shkuar, programi yne i asistences per kunderterrorizmin trainoi afro 4,800 vete personeli sigurie nga 60 vende mbi nje seri te gjate ceshtjesh, nga pikasja e bombave deri tek negociatat per pengjet dhe mbrojtjen e autoriteteve. Po i kushtojme gjithashtu 10 milione dollare vitin qe vjen ndihmes per te forcuar aftesite e 18 vendeve per t'u mohuar terroristeve fondet qe u nevojiten per te vrare njerez te pafajshem.

Bashkesia nderkombetare ka bere tashme perparim mbreselenes ne ngrirjen e aseteve terroriste dhe Kombet e Bashkuara kane luajtur rol udheheqes ne kete perpjekje te papare. Per shembull, Kombet e Bashkuara kane caktuar 324 emra per ngrirje asetesh. Gjithashtu, Rezolutat 1267 dhe 1390 te Keshillit te Sigurimit kane hedhur themele te forta per te ndalur rrjedhen e parave per terroriste te lidhur me talibanet, "al-Kaeden" dhe Osama bin Laden.

Jemi vecanerisht te kenaqur qe pikerisht te premten, Keshilli i Sigurimit miratoi unanimisht Rezoluten 1455. Kjo rezolute e re e rendesishme synon permiresimin e zbatimit nga shtetet anetare te ketyre sanksioneve, qe kane ne shenjester terroristet dhe nuk kane kufij kohore. Bashkesia nderkombetare nuk mund te kishte derguar mesazh me te forte per vendosmerine e vet per te crrenjosur terrorizmin. Presim me kenaqesi te punojme me Ambasadorin Valdes te Kilit kur te marre kryesine e komitetit te ngritur pas Rezolutes 1267 te Keshillit te Sigurimit per te zbatuar regjimin e sanksioneve ndaj "al-Kaedes". Ky komitet eshte bere edhe me i rendesishem me miratimin unanim te Rezolutes 1455. Megjithate, ka nevoje qe te gjithe te bejme me shume. Dhe duhet t'i bashkerendojme me mire perpjekjet tona. Shume organizata nderkombetare, ne nivel rajonal dhe nenrajonal, po punojne tashme per t'iu kundervene kercenimit terrorist. Keto organizata kane nje rol te rendesishem per te luajtur per te ndihmuar shtetet e tyre anetare qe te permbushin detyrimet e tyre kunder terrorizmit. Tani eshte koha qe keto grupe te flasin me njeri-tjetrin, te shkembejne informacion dhe te bashkerendojne veprimtarite e tyre per te pasur efekt maksimal. Komiteti Kunder Terrorizmit po ndermerr nje hap te pare te mire, duke organizuar nje takim kete mars per t'i mbledhur sebashku shume prej ketyre organizatave. Sfida perpara nesh eshte qe ta perfshijme antiterrorizmin ne vete thelbin e institucioneve tona kombetare dhe institucioneve tona nderkombetare.

Duhet te ngrihemi ne nivelin e sfides. Duhet te ngrihemi ne nivelin e sfides me veprime qe do ta clirojne globin nga terrorizmi dhe do te krijojne nje bote ne te cilen te gjithe femijet e Perendise mund te jetojne pa frike.

* Fjalimi mbi terrorizmin i Sekretarit te Shtetit te SHBA perpara Keshillit te Sigurimit te OKB

----------


## armandovranari

a eshte e drejte te nise nga e para lufta me Irakun si para 11 vjetesh? Ja vlen?

Preteksi dhe ndoshta arsyeja eshte lidhja e mundshme e Al-Qaides me Irakun dhe frika se mos armet me rreze te larget veprimi qe DYSHOHET se akoma nuk jane caktivizuar mund te perdoren per qellime terrorrizmi ndaj USA. e pare ne kete pikeveshtrim do jete shume e lehte qe lufta e pambeshtetur prej opinionit nderkombetar dhe prej vete popullit amerikan te zgjerohet ne te gjitha vendet qe nuk bejne pjese ne organizmat nderkombetare perendimore (nato. kesh. i sig., UN, etj)ku USA ka influence te madhe. Psh ne  ne Kore te Veriut , ne Rusi. Shume lehte mund te perfshije nje sere shtetesh dhe mund te ndikoje aleanca duke cuar edhe ne nje lufte te re Boterore.
Mund qe akoma me keq te krijohet carje brenda ketyre organizmave sic eshte qendrimi i Frances, Belgjikes, Gjermanise, dhe te coje ne influenca destabilizuese te ketij problemi AMERIKAN ne politiken rajonale europiane sic eshte rasti  i Turqise ngaqe kjo po mbeshtet ushtarakisht USA.
Ne pergjithesi lufta eshte e KEQE. Me e keqe behet kur eshte e panevojshme dhe akoma me e keqe kur eshte e PADREJTE. 
Une e quaj kete lufte te padrejte.

----------


## Albo

> Preteksi dhe ndoshta arsyeja eshte lidhja e mundshme e Al-Qaides me Irakun dhe frika se mos armet me rreze te larget veprimi qe DYSHOHET se akoma nuk jane caktivizuar mund te perdoren per qellime terrorrizmi ndaj USA.


Lufta behet qe te c'armatoset Sadam Hysein nga armet e shfarrosjes ne mase dhe arsyet per kete jane si me poshte:

1. Gjithe bota e di qe Iraku ka me mijra litra agjente bio-kimike te shfarrosjes ne mase. Sadam Hyesin i ka perdorur armet bio-kimike mbi vete njerezit e tij, kurdet ne veri dhe shiajt ne jug. Sadam Hysein eshte nje tiran sa i pameshirshem edhe i paparashikueshem.

2. Sadam Hysein asnjehere nuk e ka mbajtur sekret deshiren e tij per te ndertuar armen berthamore. Ne 1991 kur inspektoret hyne ne Irakun e pasluftes, Sadami ishte vetem 6 muaj larg testimit te bombes se pare atomike.

3. Nese Sadam Hysein arrin te ndertoje armen berthamore, ai do te beje te njejten gje qe beri ne 1991, do te kercenoje fqinjet dhe do te destabilizoje gjithe rajonin. Sadam Hysein e shpreh hapur deshiren e tij per shkaterrimin e shtetit te Izraelit, qe eshte nje shtet qe ka ne arsenalin e tij armen atomike.

5. Sadam Hysein mban peng gjithe rajonin, vecanerisht konfliktin Izrael-Palestine. Ai i ka shpallur lufte interesave amerikane dhe izraelite duke sponsorizuar martiret qe hedhin veten ne ere ne Palestine, dhe duke bere thirrje per demtimin e interesave amerikane. Sadam Hysein mund te mos jete i lidhur me Al-Qaides, por qellimet e tyre jane te njejta.




> e pare ne kete pikeveshtrim do jete shume e lehte qe lufta e pambeshtetur prej opinionit nderkombetar dhe prej vete popullit amerikan te zgjerohet ne te gjitha vendet qe nuk bejne pjese ne organizmat nderkombetare perendimore (nato. kesh. i sig., UN, etj)ku USA ka influence te madhe.


Luften ne Irak e mbeshtet 69% e popullit amerikan. Vendet Europiane, nuk kane mbeshtetur asnje lufte deri me sot, dhe vende si Franca, nuk kane bere dot as luften per te cliruar vetveten. Te vetmit popuj qe kane luftuar te gjitha luftrat deri me sot jane popujt aglofone, Britani + USA, jane edhe vendet qe pergjigjen per sigurine boterore.




> Mund qe akoma me keq te krijohet carje brenda ketyre organizmave sic eshte qendrimi i Frances, Belgjikes, Gjermanise, dhe te coje ne influenca destabilizuese te ketij problemi AMERIKAN ne politiken rajonale europiane sic eshte rasti i Turqise ngaqe kjo po mbeshtet ushtarakisht USA.


Franca, Belgjika dhe Gjermania jane vetem 3 vende europiane. Luften ne Irak e mbeshtetin 18 vende te tjera europiane, midis tyre, Britani, Spanja, Italia, Portugalia, Polonia, Turqia, e mbare Europa Lindore.




> Ne pergjithesi lufta eshte e KEQE. Me e keqe behet kur eshte e panevojshme dhe akoma me e keqe kur eshte e PADREJTE.


Nese te heqesh qafe nje diktator qe i teston armet e tij biologjike te shfarrosjes ne mase mbi shtetasit e vet, eshte nje lufte e padrejte, atehere une nuk e di se cilen quan ti lufte te drejte. Nese ndjekim llogjiken tuaj, edhe nderhyrja ne Kosove ishte nje lufte e padrejte.

----------


## Shën Albani

Albo e ke thene mrekullueshem, po shtoj edhe kete: Ka lufta te drejta dhe te padrejta.  Te gjitha lufterat qe behen kunder diktaturave cnjerzore , jane ne thelb luftera te drejta. E drejte eshte lufta kunder Irakut. Demonstratat "per paqe" jane ne favor te Sadamit. Ai mund te krenohet me nje turme e cila perkrah ate dhe kjo turme i ndihmon per ta shtypur popullin e irakian akoma me shume. 
"Paqesoreve" nuk u intereson se sa per qind ne Irak jane kunder Sadamit, me rendesi per keta eshte te ruhet status quo-ja.
Shih mrekulline, ne shume vende demonstrohet, aty ku ka liri, po shih vendet arabe !!! Aty vdes babai trashegohet nga i bir e keshtu me radhe... Evropa edhe ne Kosove nuk ka reaguar pa trysni amerikane. Eropa eshte opurtuniste dhe kenaqet me shfrytezimin qe i ben. Keta demokracine e konsiderojne pronen te veten dhe nuk lodhen per perhapjen e saj! Evropa ka bindje se bota duhet te mbetet gjithmone keshtu, pa ndryshime, mirepo ajo do te ecen para!

Kam shprese se ai rrezohet! Dhe keshtu shndrrohet ne vend demokratik dhe pas Irakut vendet tjera arabe! Per boten keshtu ehste me mire!

Fotografite e demonstratave te bera nga oportunistet dhe ksenofobet perforcojne Sadamin ne pushtet. A thua sa here i perserisin ato keto ne TV e tyre per te deshmuar se ja bota e don Sadamin, por jo Amerika!

Lufta eshte e keqe, por Sadami eshte me i keq! Me Sadamin vuan shumica irakiane dhe krejt regjioni! Me nje lufte vuan pakica dhe clirohet shumica!

----------


## Mila

Nuk e mora vesh ku don me dale ai qe postoi ate artikullin ne anglisht per mossadin.
N.q. se Mosadi arrin te parandaloje gjak,vuajtje, bomba,terror ne vendin e tij atehere 3 here urra per te!
me qe se Mosadi eliminon ata qe punojne per shkaterrimin e Izraeli 3 here urra perseri.
Dhe sa per dijeni :asnje nga ata qe drejtojne CIA ose KGB ose organizma te ketij lloji nuk eshte engjell dhe drejtuesi i Mosadit gjithashtu.Po ne fund te fundit prandaj e fitojne ate post ndryshe nuk do t'i duheshin asnje njeriut!!

----------

